# Main > News >  FUMcon 09 this week!

## DevinNight

In just a few days FUM will be hosting our 3rd annual Online Gaming Convention.

http://www.fouruglymonsters.com/community/fumcon

If you have always wanted to play DnD or Savage Worlds or any other system with friends that are located all over the globe but don't know how to do it.. then this convention is for you.

At FUM we try to cover all the Virtual Gaming Tables (VGT's) that are being developed and used currently. There are many choices and many options for gamers who want the feel of a face to face game, but without having to be in the same room as the other players.

The convention showcases many of these VGT's as well as some live chats and demos of these VGT's in action.

There is no cost to show up and play, the convention is entirely free to gamers. Registration with FUM is helpful for joining in the demo games.

So please come on over and check out a game or two.
http://www.fouruglymonsters.com/community/fumcon

Thanks.
-D

PS: we are currently recovering from being hacked, so the site might have some minor glitches and we are adding content back in that was lost.

----------


## RPMiller

Updated the thread title for ya.  :Smile:

----------


## DevinNight

Thank you.

----------


## RPMiller

Did it again and adding this bump to bring it to everyone's attention.  :Smile:

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks to everyone who looked and participated at FUMcon.
We are considering running a second con for this year in October.

Thanks to the guild for letting me post this here as well.

Time to get back to my crypt map.

-D

----------

